# cle wep non reconnue



## KLI (3 Octobre 2011)

à la  suite d' une de ces fausses manoeuvre dont j' ai le secret, mais ,j' espère pas l' exclusivité, mon ipad 2 n' arrive plus à seconnecter( jusqu' à il y a quelques jours la connexion était, disons, flctuante, mais maintenant, elle est imposible: je vois dans Reglages:Wi-Fi non connectéet live box c371et chaque fois connexion refusé;Y' a un moyen de retrouver ma connexion


----------



## RomanoPingu (3 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour déjà,

as-tu essayé de faire "oublier ce réseau" en selectionnant ton réseau dans la liste des WIFI et ensuite de t'y reconnecter avec la bonne clé WEP ?


----------



## KLI (4 Octobre 2011)

RomanoPingu a dit:


> Bonjour déjà,
> 
> as-tu essayé de faire "oublier ce réseau" en selectionnant ton réseau dans la liste des WIFI et ensuite de t'y reconnecter avec la bonne clé WEP ?


c' est quoi faire oublier? la seule commande à laquelle j' ai accès c' est soit annuler soit ne pas confirmer l' accès( du bleu au gris)
ceci dit ' ai toujours rentré la bonne cle wep, autant que je sache


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Octobre 2011)

Quand tu cliques sur "réglages" puis sur "Wi-Fi" tu as accès à la liste des bornes WiFi .
Dans cette liste tu cliques sur la référence de ta borne d'accès (Box certainement) et la tu vois en haut du nouvel écran "oublier ce réseau" tu cliques dessus...
Puis tu refait les manip de connexions à ta box comme si c'était la première fois !


----------



## KLI (5 Octobre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Quand tu cliques sur "réglages" puis sur "Wi-Fi" tu as accès à la liste des bornes WiFi .
> Dans cette liste tu cliques sur la référence de ta borne d'accès (Box certainement) et la tu vois en haut du nouvel écran "oublier ce réseau" tu cliques


je vois bien la liveboxeet en haut je ' ai qu ' annuler comme commande;par contre j' ai trouvé reinitialiser les reglages reseau en pasant par General
je vais esayer


----------



## RomanoPingu (5 Octobre 2011)

Tu vas dans réglages, puis Wifi et tu arrives sur cette page :







tu as la liste de tous les réseaux wifi du coin.
tu repères celui qui t'interesse et tu "cliques" sur la petite fleche à droite.

Tu arrives ensuite sur cette page et tu fais "oublier ce réseau" :


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Octobre 2011)

Juste comme ça, j'y pense parce que j'ai eu le même genre de problème: n'aurais tu pas oublier de mettre ta livebox en mode "association" lorsque tu essaye de te connecter ? (il faut appuyer sur un bouton dessous, à côté du fil d'alim).


----------



## KLI (11 Octobre 2011)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Juste comme ça, j'y pense parce que j'ai eu le même genre de problème: n'aurais tu pas oublier de mettre ta livebox en mode "association" lorsque tu essaye de te connecter ? (il faut appuyer sur un bouton dessous, à côté du fil d'alim).


à coté du fil d' alimentation , a rien du tout( c' est une sagem, pas une inventel,mai s je crois que le mode association est par  defaut sur la sagem, je vais fouiller le web

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------




KLI a dit:


> à coté du fil d' alimentation , a rien du tout( c' est une sagem, pas une inventel,mai s je crois que le mode association est par  defaut sur la sagem, je vais fouiller le web


aprés fouilles, le mode association ne "concerne pas" la livebox 2


----------

